# Blues Technique - Keith Wyatt



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I found this enjoyable. Go to Youtube and type in search " Keith Wyatt: Talkin' Blues "


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks, those are great! I really liked the one on fills.


----------



## SaviArt (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks really for sharing these bluesy tips. It's more interesting than just playing scale licks all over again this is something really cool


----------

